# Huge plant database opens to the public



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.startribune.com/462/story/1466597.html

The site at plantinfo.umn.edu/arboretum/default.asp features information on where to buy plants and seeds, links to more than 2,000 North American seed and nursery farms, more than 300,000 citations to plants in science and garden magazines and books, and links to expert-selected websites on growing plants in all regions of the United States and Canada.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Plant Info 

Link to site


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Labrat407 said:


> Plant Info
> 
> Link to site


Link url seems dead on arrival.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just clicked on it and it worked for me.


----------



## jedsmom (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks!! Great site!


----------



## IMP (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting this fishhead.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It's working for me. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Interesting that you folk can get the to the link page. 

I can get to the Star Tribune story but neither the link you give nor the link in the story works. All I get is "The page cannot be found."


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Neat site! thanks for posting the link. Worked for me first time, Windy. Hope you can get it to work for you. Jan in Co


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I found the site okay, but when I attempted to find sources for a couple of apple varieties, it didn't come up with any sources at all. Then I did a search for "apple", but was unable to narrow it down to a variety name. Seems like a useless site to me, if it won't find apple varieties.


----------

